# I own a lot of fts but you may want to look at AQN



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

?????


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

Probably more than just tax issues:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/siskinds-llp-announces-investigation-algonquin-211200623.html
(This looks to me that it is basically a law firm looking to start up a class action suit)

That may or may not be related to this:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/algonquin-power-utilities-corp-announces-020700113.html 

Cancelling their earnings release and conference call the evening before it was scheduled and re-scheduling it to 3 weeks later.

Something is going on there and the market doesn't like it. We probably won't find out details until at least March 26 (the re-scheduled earnings release).

There is a lot of smoke here. Is there enough fire to burn a new investor?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Which utility is an investor into AQN


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

i don't usually trade, but i picked it up in the morning around 8 thinking will hold it for a while, but it came back to 8.9 so i sold it for an easy 1k profit :> Will pick this up again if it sinks to 8 again


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

CRA is wielding the GAAR stick. Doesn't sound like the amounts involved are that material, though.

I feel like the stock, even after this pullback, is overvalued, like all utilities.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

blin10 said:


> i don't usually trade, but i picked it up in the morning around 8 thinking will hold it for a while, but it came back to 8.9 so i sold it for an easy 1k profit :> Will pick this up again if it sinks to 8 again


If this clears up to the good

There is a 30% pop to the goood


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> If this clears up to the good
> 
> There is a 30% pop to the goood


"IF it clears up" ... But if it'll pops 30% and I miss it, no problem there, I have no emotions when I invest...


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

CPA Candidate said:


> CRA is wielding the GAAR stick. Doesn't sound like the amounts involved are that material, though.
> 
> I feel like the stock, even after this pullback, is overvalued, like all utilities.


Don`t know if that is a personal opinion

I hold 4200 shares of fts,your statement is correct,I should sell,average cost is mid 20`s,I am still a buyer,so said for me,it`s only $$$$$

But for all the holders,please do not sell


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

blin10 said:


> "IF it clears up" ... But if it'll pops 30% and I miss it, no problem there, I have no emotions when I invest...


At my age it is all emotion

Wish I was fancy free


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Accounting scandals are good for buyers. Think SNC.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> Which utility is an investor into AQN


Emera (TSE:EMA)


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

doctrine said:


> Emera (TSE:EMA)


Thanks

Will it effect EMA


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

1980z28 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Will it effect EMA


Hey do you own any Fortis?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

supperfly17 said:


> Hey do you own any Fortis?


4200 shares


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

1980z28 said:


> 4200 shares


Wow $16300. Amazing.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

supperfly17 said:


> Wow $16300. Amazing.


missing a zero 163000

dividend is 1428 per quarter or 5712 per year


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

1980z28 said:


> missing a zero 163000
> 
> dividend is 1428 per quarter or 5712 per year


I was just trolling you man, even my wife who visits CMF once a month knows you own 4200 shares of FTS. Dont take it to heart, I was in a funny mood today.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

???????????????^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

up 9% today on this news

http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=74133024&qm_symbol=AQN


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Big jump, thanks for sharing. I wonder if AQN will be bought out at some point by a bigger player?


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

Any insights if this would be a good buy? I was looking at FTS and EMA, however FTS is very overvalued, so was just about to buy EMA this week to get some exposure to utilities sector. Get AQN instead and leave EMA for a bit later?


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Has anyone gone in on this one recently?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I sold all my FTS

Today is a nice price point again

I will watch this again,,,if it gets to 36 I have a buy for 1000 shares,,maybe next week

@ 35 I will get a lot more

I think this is a great Company going forward


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

FTS, EMA and AQN, long-term holds.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> FTS, EMA and AQN, long-term holds.


Missed by 7 cents

Will give it a go next week

Will also receive 300k plus from house sale in

march


All the planets may align


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

1980z28 said:


> I sold all my FTS
> 
> Today is a nice price point again
> 
> ...


From a while I know you had a huge portion of FTS in your portfolio? What made you sell it? AFAIK utilities are the most stable form of investment with dividends being one of the most stable as well. From your posts it seems you went a bit into day trading. 



My Own Advisor said:


> FTS, EMA and AQN, long-term holds.


How do each differentiate the most between themselves? If you were to pick one, which one would it be and why? What about CU?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Own CU as well 

I like owning the top stocks in the large sector ETFs:
https://www.blackrock.com/ca/individual/en/products/239844/ishares-sptsx-capped-utilities-index-etf

The demand for energy, long-term, is not going anywhere.


----------

